
My Grandma Can Trade Better Than You… She’s Dead - agosta
https://medium.com/@TradeKeeper/my-grandma-can-trade-better-than-you-shes-dead-8a80449a8f9e
======
agosta
Insider trading data can be mixed into a buy-and-hold strategy to beat the
market.

